
Solving the Student Loan Crisis with IQ Tests - paulpauper
http://greyenlightenment.com/solving-the-student-loandebt-crisis-a-plan-that-can-work
======
chinese_dan
This will never work. Many have already tried to claim that IQ tests are
'racist' and this will just be another claim of discrimination.

The reason students are saddled with debt is because the government controls
the loan system. Universities don't care that you can't pay the debt back (and
get their money up-front) and continue to inflate the costs of administrative
salaries and classes.

If you take out government-backed loans, the universities will be forced to
lower the cost or nobody will be able to afford it.

------
informatimago
Isn't taking a student loan in itself an IQ test (testing for low IQ)?

